# Positive experience of mushrooms on anxiety/depression?



## blah (Nov 20, 2006)

I've been reading more and more about mushrooms, mostly positive stuff, how people have gotten out of depression/anxiety/PTSD from a trip. At this point I'm desperate to try anything, does anyone have any experiences? 

Is it just short term relief or a meaningful life change?


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

I must say, I have taken shrooms twice in my life. the first time I was in a great mood I walked on the beach with a friend (who was also on shrooms) and experienced things I have never before, it did changed my life and made me look at things in a different way. It made me appreciate life more. the second time I did it, I was quite irate the morning of, and ended up having a bad trip because of it. im not sure id ever do it again. 

not sure if this helps any!


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

ive done shrooms more times than i can remember. to put it short they do have anti depressant properties however like any drug it doesnt last forever. you may feel better for the few days following the trip but it can all eventually go away.

on the flip side they can make you feel worse. some people become extremely emotional like youll be laughing your *** off so hard and it will slowly turn into crying maybe tears of joy maybe tears of sorrow. while your tripping you may see yourself in a completely objective way, the good, the best, the ugly. the unconscious aspects of yourself may surface and it can be hard to handle. you might see the most beautiful, funny, honorable traits you posses then in an instant youll feel all the things you find negative about yourself. any aspect about yourself especially the ones you try to hide will pop out of you in the most honest ways.

ive had trips where i was the most outgoing cool center of the party badass guy defeating all challengers in wrestling matches.

ive had trips where i didnt say anything or hardly move for 5 hours with strangers in a house ive never been to. 

it can be awesome or it can be terrible, but in the end i think you always find out a little more about yourself whether you like what you saw or not. and when you trip it will change your life. youll see eyes and geometry in the ceiling. youll hear strange bell like audio hallucinations. but mostly youll feel and experience this reality in a way that you never thought existed. the things you see and hear are interesting but those are like a side show to the main event taking over your mental and emotional perception of mundane things around you like water, or your own reflection in the mirror.

my advice is to try it only if you truly have the right mindset of exploration. you really have nothing to lose....except your current conception of yourself and reality


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

Perhaps I've listened to too much antidrug propaganda but I always got the impression that psychedelic drugs are very dangerous if you aren't mentally stable. I also know a few people that has had very bad trips and a nasty aftermath.

With that said I'm sure they can have positive effects too. But it's not something I would risk taking.


----------



## naoko (Oct 5, 2006)

I've done mushrooms maybe a handful of times but out of those probably only like twice with really getting ****ed up on them and they were great but compared to acid kind of a superficial kind of trip in a way. I don't mean it in a bad way but with me it was more visual, more with looking at how things are organized on different levels, and happy at the moment of being on them but there is kind of a limit with them with thinking about things maybe or at least it was that way with me. I don't know, I probably need to do them more, lol.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Medication discussion


----------

